# fun dog show



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

thought id post this on here in case anyone is interested.
myself and my wife host a fun dog show for charity.
this year it is on Saturday 3rd aug in Camberley, surrey.
this is a fun event for all dogs and there owners, we also have child handler classes, and fancy dress, with lots of rosette's and prizes.
plenty of space for parking if anyone want's a day out in there van.
more info on our website,,,,,,,www.jasdekoma.co.uk
gary.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bit too far for us but hope it goes well


----------

